# Wieviel Helix brauche ich?



## Starvalley (28. Aug. 2012)

Vorneweg:
Ja, ich habe die Forumsuche verwendet und sämtliche verfügbaren Artikel gelesen. Auch einen Filtermediumrechner habe ich bemüht. Mir ist auch bewusst, dass die Menge des Filtermediums von zahlreichen Bedingungen wie Fischbesatz, Bepflanzung, Futtermenge etc. abhängig ist.

Mir geht es hier lediglich um einen groben Wert, da ich bislang keine Erfahrung mit Helix habe.

Nun zum Thema:
Meine Teicherweiterung geht in die Endplanung. Insgesamt werde ich auf ein Volumen von 75.000 - 80.000 Liter kommen. Eine Grobabscheidung bis 300 (Verdammt, finde bei meinem Smartphone das Mü-Zeichen nicht) ist auch vorgesehen.

Um nun den Platzbedarf für meinen Filter abzuschätzen, würde ich gerne Wissen, wie viel Liter Helix (14er) ich ungefähr benötige. Was würdet Ihr empfehlen, um auf Nummer sicher zu gehen. Werde den Filter sowieso eher überdimensionieren um die Wartungsintervalle so niedrig wie möglich zu halten. Brauche daher nur einen groben Richtwert.

Und wieviel Helix benötigt wieviel Raum im Filter um sich vernünftig bewegen zu können?

Danke.

Liebe Grüße aus der Eifel.
Thomas.


----------



## Moonlight (28. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Wieviel Helix brauche ich?*

Genau kann ich es nicht sagen, aber ich hab bei 33000l genau 350l helix. allerdings sind davon 100l 12er und 250l 10er helix. Und das ist mehr als auseichend für meine größe. ich denke mal mit 800-1000l fährste gut.


----------



## rease (28. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Wieviel Helix brauche ich?*

Hey Thomas,

hab ebenfalls einen Teich in deiner größenordnung

Nur Helix und Vorabscheidung ist denke ich ungünstig bzw. hab ich keinerlei erfahrung damit...

Ich habe 6 Tonnen a 300 Liter und nen Siebfilter Marke Eigenbau, und Betreibe die letzten beiden mit Helix bewegt... Je Tonne habe ich 100 liter 14'er Helix verwendet und bin mit der Menge ganz zufrieden, bewegt wird das ganze durch ne Membranpumpe 3600 L/h funktioniert ganz gut 

Kannst du deinen Vorteich (150 Liter) noch vergrößern, wäre nur zu empfehlen... Mein Vorteich hat ungefähr 3000 Liter, bei guter Bepflanzung dein Herzstück der Filteranlage, zudem empfiehlt es sich den Bachlauf reichlich zu bepflanzen...

Meine Filteranlage ist Folgendermaßen aufgebaut.

1. Siebfilter
2. UVC
3. Vortex
4. Bürsten
5. Filtermatten grob
6. Filtermatten mittel ( in den Zwischenschichten, BioBalls & Bioeagle und weiterer Kram , Lavastein etc.)
7. 14'er Helix (100 Liter)
8. 14'er Helix (100 Liter)
9. 3 Becken Pflanzenfilter
10. Bachlauf etwa 10 Meter
11. Vorteich (3000 Liter ohne Fischbesatz)

Mein Teich ist 2,40 m und ich seh meine __ Störe bis zum Grund , also funktioniert super, obwohl meine Durchflussrate mit etwa 10.000 Liter pro Stunde so gering ist... Wird nächstes Jahr erhöht, meine Koi wachsen ja schließlich noch 

Mfg Martin


----------



## Teichlandschaft (28. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Wieviel Helix brauche ich?*

Ich habe etwa deine Teichgröße und habe 300l __ Hel-x in einem IBC-Kanister. Wasserwerte tipptopp und Wasser glasklar. Ist aber wie du schon sagst, von verschiedenen Dingen abhängig. Und als Vorfilter oder Grobfilter ist hel-x meiner Meinung nach rausgeschmissenes Geld. Es arbeitet als biocarrier am besten im Klarwasser ohne Schwebstoffe. Also als letzte Filterstufe.

MfG

Heiko


----------



## willi1954 (28. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Wieviel Helix brauche ich?*

Moin

hier ist ein intressanter Ansatz zur Ermittlung der (max.) Helix Menge

LG Willi


----------



## rease (28. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Wieviel Helix brauche ich?*

Hey Willi,

vielen dank für den interessanten link, kannte ich bisher noch nicht... als grober anhaltspunkt wirklich top !!!

mfg martin


----------



## Starvalley (28. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Wieviel Helix brauche ich?*

Stimmt, der Link ist wirklich brauchbar.

Der bisherige Filteraufbau ist wie folgt geplant:

1. Grobabscheidung für Laub und ähnliches
2. 75.000er Tauch-UVC
3. Grobabscheidung bis 300 Müh
4. 600 Liter Kammer mit 200 Liter 14er Helix
5. 600 Liter Kammer mit 200 Liter 14er Helix
6. 600 Liter Kammer mit 200 Liter 14er Helix
7. 300 Liter Kammer mit 150 Liter Siporax

(Sind mehrere Helixkammern sinnvoll, oder sollte ich lieber eine große Kammer bauen?)

Bin mir nur nicht sicher, ob dies ausreichend oder gar übertrieben ist.
Den Fischbesatz möchte ich recht gering halten. Ich möchte das Ganze jedoch möglichst Wartungsfrei haben. Mal schauen, was noch so an Beiträgen kommt.

Grüße,
Thomas.


----------



## Nori (28. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Wieviel Helix brauche ich?*

Ich finde das ist etwas oversized, auch wenn es immer heisst ein Filter ist nie zu groß.
Warum eine "Laub-Vorabscheidung", wenn doch sowieso ein Sieb-oder Spaltvorfilter verbaut wird?
Normalerweise würden locker 2 IBC mit __ Hel-X reichen - vielleich 100 Lit mehr rein packen.

Das Siporax ist zwar sehr gut von der Funktion, aber 150 Lit kosten ne Stange Geld - ich denke das kann man sich auch sparen wenn man das Hel-X ruhend macht in IBC 2.

Also Vorfilter und 2 IBC mit zusammen 600 Lit. Hel-X und einem UVC (vielleich unterhalb des Siebfilters?) - dann wird das alles auch etwas kompakter.
Eventuell noch eine kleine Einschubvorrichtung für ne dicke PPI 20 oder PPI 30 Matte vor dem Auslauf - wäre aber nur bei Bedarf nötig. 

Gruß Nori


----------



## zAiMoN (28. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Wieviel Helix brauche ich?*

Heftig "oversized":shock

Aber wenn er für ca. 500€ alleine Helix kaufen will, warum nicht 

wenn das mal alles läuft kann es gleich weiter verwendet werden..
 für ne massive Teichvergrößerung 

Also dieses mal "weniger ist mehr"  und Punkt 1 & 7 kannste weglassen!



also mach mal, bin gespannt ;-)


----------



## Joerg (28. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Wieviel Helix brauche ich?*

Hallo Thomas,
das __ Hel-x direkt hinter der 0,3 mm Abscheidung zu verwenden ist nicht ganz optimal.
Dort kommt noch zu viel durch.

Mehr als 2 Hel-x Kammern nacheinander zu betreiben mach auch wenig Sinn, 2 unabhängige Filterlinien wären eine Überlegung Wert.

Der Medienmengenrechner is toll, gab es ja auch mal als Excel Tabelle.
Bei enem zu viel an Oberfläche bildet sich nur ein dünner Biofilm, der ist empfindlicher und weniger effektiv, da in den unteren Schichten wichtige biologische Prozesse ablaufen.


----------



## RKurzhals (28. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Wieviel Helix brauche ich?*

Hallo thomas,
über die Gesamtgröße des Filters kann ich schlecht urteilen, da mein Teich viel kleiner ist , und eine einfache Skalierung nicht so einfach gegeben ist.
Für eine optimale Durchströmung würde ich "Filterkammern" bevorzugen, die deutlich höher als breit sind. Damit ergibt sich automatisch - einen Platz für den Filter vorausgesetzt - die Anzahl der Kammern. Bei "bewegtem" __ Hel-X kann man sicher davon abweichen, da die Strömungsverhältnisse hier anders sind (habe ich bei mir nicht). Das gehört dann wohl eher ans Ende des Filters.
Ich würde mir keine Sorgen mit zu dünnen Biofilmen machen. Es wird sich wohl eher weniger Schmodder am Boden der Tonnen sammeln, und das wäre ja gut.


----------



## rease (29. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Wieviel Helix brauche ich?*

Hey thomas,

kann dir wirklich nochmals an herz legen eine bessere vorabscheidung einzuplanen bevor du fast nur ausschließlich mit hel x arbeitest... selbst bei meinem Siebfilter + Vortex + Bürstenfilter landet noch einiges an groben dreck in den filtermatten bevor dann die biostufe via hel X kommt... 
das hel X sollte unbedingt sehr sauberes wasser bekommen !!! ansonsten bringt es dauerhaft nicht wirklich viel... selbst bei der bewegten version wirbelst du dann jede menge dreck mit auf...

es kommt nicht unbedingt auf die masse an hel X an... 600 liter sind schon ziemlich heftig, die hälfte reicht bei GUTER VORABSCHEIDUNG völlig aus...

letztendlich ist es ja deine entscheidung, bin auch der festen überzeugung das der filter nicht überdimensioniert sein kann  aber ob die entstehenden kosten das resultat rechtfertigen 

gruß martin


----------



## fbschroeder (29. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Wieviel Helix brauche ich?*

Hi,
die Menge des benötigten HelX bemisst sich nicht nach der Teichgröße, sondern nach dem Fischbesatz. Insofern ist der Link weiter vorn genau der richtige Ansatz.
Gruß
Schroedi


----------



## Joerg (29. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Wieviel Helix brauche ich?*


----------

